

Yahoo! MapMixer - kkim
http://maps.yahoo.com/mapmixer

======
iamwil
I haven't really kept up with the latest in image processing, but I've usually
seen 3 points as the minimum for image registration. They do it with two.
Anyone know of any recent advances in image registration, methods/papers?

~~~
hiroaki
Not sure why you need 3 points for 2D image registration. You need four
variables here: two to determine the origin (x,y), one each for orientation
and scale. You get these variables pinned with 2 points.

